# Korean Style Pot Roast



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tsp dark sesame oil
2 cloves of monced garlic
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tbsp sugar
1 2 1/2-3 lb pot roast
oil
4 large carrot diced
1 large onion quarterd
1 cup beef broth
1 tbsp sesame seeds
oriental noodles

Combine sesame oil, garlic, salt, pepper, and sugar to make a sticky paste. Rub into both side of meat being sure to get kixture into crevices between meat and bone. Marinate, chilled for 2-12 hours. Coat pan with vegetable oil and heat. Add beef and brown on both sides. Surround beef with carrots and onions. Pour in broth. Cover and slow cook 3-4 hours until tender. Remove from cooker, sprinkle with sesame seed and serve over cooked oriental style noodles spooning juices over same.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice... don't forget the korean style dog roast... =D


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> nice... don't forget the korean style dog roast... =D


Is that the same as the other one, just subtitude the meat?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Filipino style, use monkey.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)




----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

NTKG said:


>


This picture is definitely from a Korean house. Not because there's dog in the table top grill, or the feet are bare, it's because the 12 cup rice cooker is on the floor.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Filipino style, use monkey.


JL11....ya ain't had no monkey...till ya had mine


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

johnnyleo11 said:


> This picture is definitely from a Korean house. Not because there's dog in the table top grill, or the feet are bare, it's because the 12 cup rice cooker is on the floor.


haa haa!!! too funny...


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

anyone know how to make a good Baloot?


----------

